# 13.5 Novak Ballistic Motor Timing Oval



## Whaley II (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm wondering what timing should be set to on motor left it at N the factory setting like i had been told and not getting good results. I'm 3 to 4 tenths off the pace a lap I've ran the tekin RS and Novak Gtb and see no difference. Gonna stick with gtb for now since i had to send tekin back because it just quit on me anyway any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Whaley II said:


> I'm wondering what timing should be set to on motor left it at 0 like i had been told and not getting good results. I'm 3 to 4 tenths off the pace a lap I've ran the tekin RS and Novak Gtb and see no difference. Gonna stick with gtb for now since i had to send tekin back because it just quit on me anyway any help will be appreciated.


Please read this tech update:

Ballistic Motor Timing Update--Hobby Talk Forum


----------

